# Hunter AZ Gathering - 12/14/2007



## Greg (Dec 14, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Friday, 12/14/2007, 8:45 am - 3:45 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Hunter Mountain, New York

*Conditions: *Tacky powder, some bumps, hard pack. Cloudy, relatively calm, temps in the 30's.

*Trip Report: *The Hunter 12/14 gathering was a success! The mountain picked up about 8" of snow from the storm that seemed to settle and set up a bit overnight. Still great skiing. Run of the day for me was Minya.

Great to meet everyone today. The crowd at the five fingers was nuts. Huge group - somewhere in the 20's. When I get some time I'll try to do a count. I hope those that traveled some distance had a good time. I'll elaborate more later, but I wanted to get the discussion going.

Much to the dismay of 180's boys, I didn't take any video.  The skiing was too much fun to try and set up with a group this large. Great day. I'll post more later. I'm shot.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2007)

Damn, you don't waste any time. FYI, the ole legs hurting after skiing with you, 2knees and posse! Guess I picked the wrong crew to start the morning with. :lol: After that, it was a conference call with work and the next crew I run into is Marc, Austin, friends who were just looking for rocks and cliffs to jump off. These old legs ain't ready for that yet, but it was good seeing everyone.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 14, 2007)

Great day for sure today.  Got there later then i hoped but par for the course for me.  Saw andyzee getting off the lift behind me and then powhunter and johnnypoach.  Hit minay i think first run which ended up being the best run.  Cliffs was pretty good too.  Ike was fun and even ducked into the woods, skiers right, for a short shot.  One really nice but really short bump line setup by early afternoon on Minya.  Right up against the left hand side.  Last run down i made some kinda bobble and thought i was going off into the woods.  scared the sh*t outta myself.

Nice to ski with some new people today as well as the usual suspects.  Reefer, Wa-loaf, TA&Idaho (M.  i'm guessing that is your screen name but i only caught your real name) and Reefers buddy.  All EXCELLENT skiers.  Nice to get a verbal tour of the hunter backcountry by DMC on a couple of lift rides.  Looks real interesting.  All in all a very fun day, but way too short for me. I gotta start gettin my ass out of bed quicker.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 14, 2007)

ohhh and i just wanted to add that Austin took one hell of a wipeout.  2 perfect 10's but the russian judge gives you an 8.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2007)

2knees said:


> ohhh and i just wanted to add that Austin took one hell of a wipeout. 2 perfect 10's but the russian judge gives you an 8.


 
Ah, you're wipeout wasn't too shabby either :lol: Can you say face plant?

But, the queen of wipeouts was Krisski, girl, you better get that vid up online!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ah, you're wipeout wasn't too shabby either :lol: Can you say face plant?
> 
> But, the queen of wipeouts was Krisski, girl, you better get that vid up online!



lol yeah that was a beauty too but by now, havent you come to expect that out of me?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 14, 2007)

that was a HUGE group at the fingers!

Favorite run of the day for me was Claire's.  Spent lots of time with Reefer, TaIdaho, WaLoaf and Reefer's friends.  Lot of fun with you guys, too bad I had to leave early.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol yeah that was a beauty too but by now, havent you come to expect that out of me?


 

Why yes I have!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2007)

Great day! Nice to put some faces to names. Had a blast skiing with everyone. Poaching the little bit of pow on Clairs in the morning was a blast, thanks to Hawkshot for getting us to the goods. We lost track of everyone after lunch but discovered Drop In that had really great snow and wasn't scratched off in the afternoon. Lots of fantastic skiers.

Loong trip home, didn't get in until 8:30!


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2007)

Good day today..  Got out around 10...  
Cool to see some new faces!    Minya seemed to be the call of the day..  Great to see everyone ripping that line. 
Austin - I was jumping off a rock all day on Bleeker Street coming down to Eisenhower.  

Sucked the quad wasn't open...


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2007)

2knees said:


> ohhh and i just wanted to add that Austin took one hell of a wipeout.  2 perfect 10's but the russian judge gives you an 8.



That was by far the most frightening event of the day. All I know is I stop on Minya about 30' away from 2knees and look uphill. Here comes Austin at ludicrous speed, launching off a bump, somehow orientating himself parallel to the snow and spinning his 8 foot long body several times in this position down the trail between Pat and me. Amazing those skis stayed on... :-o



2knees said:


> lol yeah that was a beauty too but by now, havent you come to expect that out of me?



Classic 2knees faceplant. Not quite lawn dart quality, but close.

Super day. Started with Brian and Grassi skiing off F lift. Eventually met up with Hawkshot and trtaylor. We eventually made our way to Wayout and bumped into downhill04 on the West Side. After the 5 fingers meet and greet, we all loaded F lift. Jim encouraged us to split up and for some reason we all ended up on Wayout again.

It starts to get hazy at this point, but I bounced around between a few groups, eventually hooking up with 2knees, powhunter, jonnypoach and andyzee. I think this was around the time I lost downhill04. Anyway, Jonny is pure entertainment. andyzee did a good job keeping up with the bump nuts. Eventually hooked up with wa-loaf, reefer/Chris and co. Took a break for lunch and saw dmc at the base. Another interesting moment was when Austin, Marc and crew arrive. Just as I was about to introduce them to dmc, here comes koreshot who plows right into Marc in true gaper-like fashion. These two do indeed have a special connection. :lol:

After lunch, 2knees, jonny, powhunter and I hooked up with dmc for several runs on Minya. Good to get some lift and slide time with ya D. It seems we normally get separated. Eventually hooked up with several others included ta&idaho, JimG. and the Evils. ssudha17 had that big grin on that later run down Hellgate which confirms to me he's hooked. Finished off with a few more runs with Grassi and Brian, and then ta&idaho and JimG down Cliff and Ike, Ike was so nice still that Jim convinced me to do it again with him and ta&idaho.

I skied hard today starting at 8:45, choking down a 30 minute lunch, and finishing up at 3:45. Kind of glad for F Lift or I would have been out of gas by 2 pm. I was wobbly most of the afternoon, but never felt totally spent. Awesome hard charging day with a massive 30+ strong AZ crew. I tried to put in some time with as many folks as possible. Sorry if I missed skiing with any of you.

Anyway, I think everyone from the roll call  thread made it out:

1. 2knees
2. Andyzee
3. Awf170
4. bvibert
5. chris (w/reefer)
6. Eski
7. Grassi21
8. Greg
9. HAWKSHOT99 (maybe)
10. JimG.
11. jonnypoach
12. Justin (w/Marc)
13. KingSlug
14. koreshot
15. KrisSkis (aka SisterSlug)
16. Marc
17. Mark (w/Marc)
18. MR.Evil
19. MRGisevil
20. peter (w/reefer)
21. powhunter
22. reefer
23. ssudha17
24. trtaylor
25. wa-loaf
26. James
27. Cheez Blintz
28. Llamborghinii
29. 180 and family
30. Ta&Idaho

Including dmc and jamesdeluxe, and perhaps a few others. Again, I hope the Mass long distance travelers had fun and now have a bit of appreciation for much discussed Hunter Mountain. Funky little hill but always a ton of fun.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome day!  Must sleep now.  More later...  Video in a day or two.  I did get one of 180's boys on video, but I'm not sure which one.  I think it was Shea (sp?)


----------



## JimG. (Dec 14, 2007)

That was a big group of skiers!

Skied with a few smaller groups, some folks I didn't even know showed up until I read this.

Really a great day...charged around up until the very end.

Spent after these past 2 days. Heading up tomorrow afternoon to beat the storm for Sunday morning.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 14, 2007)

It was good seeing everyone out today.  I didn't get to spend too much time skiing with the larger group... spent most of the day practicing my bump skiing.

Sounds like I missed a good wipeout from Austin.  I guess its a matter of time.. that kid skis too fast and out of control.  He should really think about slowing it down a bit...


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2007)

koreshot said:


> that kid skis too fast and out of control.  He should really think about slowing it down a bit...



There's this old saying about a pot and black kettle...or something like that...

 :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2007)

Ta&idaho did you find your helmet?

Reefer, thanks for driving! You guys were a blast, we'll have to see if we can get a Magic or MRG trip in later on.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 14, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> ... but discovered Drop In that had really great snow and wasn't scratched off in the afternoon.
> 
> Loong trip home, didn't get in until 8:30!



Drop In was last run of the day for me and I was surprised to see it had not been skied much during the day.

Long trip home for me, too.  Friday night traffic in NJ sucks.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ah, you're wipeout wasn't too shabby either :lol: Can you say face plant?
> 
> But, the queen of wipeouts was Krisski, girl, you better get that vid up online!



OMG!!! I am spent!! Took Slug and I 2 1/2 hours to get up there....4 to get home...traffic on long island and in westchester sucks. I have to say, i met a great group of people today. I had a blast skiing with everyone. Have to say thanks to Grassi, Brian and Waloaf for letting me hang out with y'all after Slug dumped me. I knew there was no way i was keeping up with that group for the day. Oh and Suddah too!! You are all a great group of guys. Was nice to put some faces to the names i see on here. 

Andy...as for my funny as hell yardsale...haha...you should have been there...it was a classic. I just hooked up the video on the big ass 62" TV for the family to see...the laughs i got here were even better than on the mountain. Kids...ya gotta love 'em...my son damn near fell off the chairlaughing and saying he wishes he was there just to see that fall. I am still getting snow out of my clothes!! As for putting that video up...hmmm...not sure...do i really want to relive it over and over again?!?! Maybe....but i probably will. As soon as i get it online i will let y'all know.

Again....great meeting all of you...hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 14, 2007)

Last year's classic:


----------



## dmc (Dec 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I hooked up with dmc for several runs on Minya. Good to get some lift and slide time with ya D. It seems we normally get separated.




It was a good day...   My legs are hurtin...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

It was really a fun day. My back was shot by 2:30, but I had a blast right up until then. Was nice to meet everyone and get to ski with some of you. What a great mountain that is. Thanks for all of the advice, Jim. Once I can move again I'll get out there and start applying it


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2007)

*"*The mountain picked up about 8" of snow from the storm that seemed to settle and set up a bit overnight. Still great skiing. Run of the day for me was Minya."

Tell me more about the snow conditions.  This is all I can find.


----------



## 180 (Dec 15, 2007)

Uh Brian. Wheres that video of Shea skiing down Minya Konka? It says you got it. Where is it or have you not posted it yet and are working on it? Let me know.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

billski said:


> *"*The mountain picked up about 8" of snow from the storm that seemed to settle and set up a bit overnight. Still great skiing. Run of the day for me was Minya."
> 
> Tell me more about the snow conditions.  This is all I can find.



Around 8" of surprisingly wet and sticky powder. It seemed to dry out as the day when on and it got slightly less humid than it was first thing in the moring. Perfect soft bump building snow. The manmade base on Minya was great, nice and edgeable. The base on a trail like Cliff was slick and more granular. Overall a very nice surface.


----------



## 180 (Dec 15, 2007)

From Spencer:ALPINE ZONE ROCK'S
The quad is running


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2007)

180 said:


> Uh Brian. Wheres that video of Shea skiing down Minya Konka? It says you got it. Where is it or have you not posted it yet and are working on it? Let me know.


Brian has been running nonstop for a few days now.  He'll get it up when he's actually home.  :lol:  Seriously... I haven't seen much of him since Wed.  And he's at work at Sundown right now.  I bet he'll have it up tonight, if our littlest one cooperates.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2007)

severine said:


> I bet he'll have it up tonight, if our littlest one cooperates.


 
Most guys wouldn't appreciate the reference "littest one", gee no wonder he said that he's not letting you out this year :lol:


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Most guys wouldn't appreciate the reference "littest one", gee no wonder he said that he's not letting you out this year :lol:


:roll:  Men!  Always thinking with/about the little brain, eh? 

He hardly has a choice about "letting" me out this year.  There's no stopping me!


----------



## Eski (Dec 15, 2007)

see, our little hill is not so shabby and those that have been there before know this ... glad the newbies got a taste of the place we love ... couldn't find an AZ soul in the lodge at days end, but I drank in your honor for a job well done


----------



## JimG. (Dec 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> Around 8" of surprisingly wet and sticky powder. It seemed to dry out as the day when on and it got slightly less humid than it was first thing in the moring. Perfect soft bump building snow. The manmade base on Minya was great, nice and edgeable. The base on a trail like Cliff was slick and more granular. Overall a very nice surface.



That's the way it was yesterday...on Thursday it looked alot like your day Friday Bill. Thursday was cold, yesterday the temp got up near 32 and the snow got compacted a bit.

Lot's of fresh snow all day on Thursday. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 15, 2007)

Great day yesterday.  I had a blast meeting and skiing with everyone.  AZ has some incredible skiers (plus at least one rider).  I'm definitely in for the next one of these...



wa-loaf said:


> Ta&idaho did you find your helmet?



Oh, and yeah, I found my helmet--thanks!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 15, 2007)

Great day, best of the season yet. It's fun followint JimG around as I'm really trying to get my bumping up to speed. And very glad he showed us the cut in to the middle of Clairs, didn't get to ski it much last season. And thankfully my sister in-law didn't kill herself on that fall, clean up in aisle 3! Now I hope it dumps so more so I can get up there again Monday, hopefully without the 4 hour return trip.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fun morning for me.  The afternoon on the other hand...

After lunch I started to feel wicked sick and tired, but figured I could ski it off, that didn't work out too well.  By the last few runs it was a struggle for me to link 5 turns together without being completely exhausted.  Before leaving I left a nice puddle of puke in one of the drop of parking spots.   

Not trying to make up excuses but that horrible wipeout was completely because of how crappy I felt.  I was too tired to turn, so I got way too much speed, then didn't have enough energy to recover after becoming off balance.  Probably my worst wipeout ever.   I really hope someone caught it on video though...


----------



## koreshot (Dec 15, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Fun morning for me.  The afternoon on the other hand...
> 
> After lunch I started to feel wicked sick and tired, but figured I could ski it off, that didn't work out too well.  By the last few runs it was a struggle for me to link 5 turns together without being completely exhausted.  Before leaving I left a nice puddle of puke in one of the drop of parking spots.
> 
> Not trying to make up excuses but that horrible wipeout was completely because of how crappy I felt.  I was too tired to turn, so I got way too much speed, then didn't have enough energy to recover after becoming off balance.  Probably my worst wipeout ever.   I really hope someone caught it on video though...



Wow... you were starting too look a bit pale over lunch, but I attributed that to the topics being discussed by Marc and Justin.  Maybe that $3 hotdog was the issue?

I hope this is lesson learned for you... stop skiing so fast and try to stay in control.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

Bummer Austin. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

severine said:


> Brian has been running nonstop for a few days now.  He'll get it up when he's actually home.  :lol:  Seriously... I haven't seen much of him since Wed.  And he's at work at Sundown right now.  I bet he'll have it up tonight, if our littlest one cooperates.



Call him and tell him to get more lifts going over there!;-) I just got back from Sundown and the place was getting packed and they were only running one triple.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> Call him and tell him to get more lifts going over there!;-) I just got back from Sundown and the place was getting packed and they were only running one triple.



how was it?  did they groom it out completely or leave any trails alone


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> Call him and tell him to get more lifts going over there!;-) I just got back from Sundown and the place was getting packed and they were only running one triple.


Oh gosh, don't tell me that!  I have to be there at 6PM for _my_ shift! :-o

They may not have the other triple running because Gunbarrel isn't open yet.  I'll ask when he gets home.... his shift ended at 3PM.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the group at the 5 fingers tower...that was the last time we were all together and the last pics i took. Waiting on wipeout video to be approved on YouTube....


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2007)

*Yardsale at Hunter*

Clean up on aisle 3!! You ski hard, you fall hard. Oh well....i'm feeling it today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-gfOhqZHDc

I have no idea how to upload the video to here...but heres the link. If anyone wants to put the actual video in here, be my guest


----------



## roark (Dec 15, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## awf170 (Dec 15, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Wow... you were starting too look a bit pale over lunch, but I attributed that to the topics being discussed by Marc and Justin.  Maybe that $3 hotdog was the issue?
> 
> I hope this is lesson learned for you... stop skiing so fast and try to stay in control.



Nope, I'm used to Marc and Justin's conversations by now.  Speaking of that have you watched that video yet?



Greg said:


> Bummer Austin. Hope you're feeling better today.



Yeah, I feel pretty good now.  Just a 24 hour bug.  



krisskis said:


> Clean up on aisle 3!! You ski hard, you fall hard. Oh well....i'm feeling it today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-gfOhqZHDc
> 
> I have no idea how to upload the video to here...but heres the link. If anyone wants to put the actual video in here, be my guest




That was my wipe-out?  That video quality is pretty low and I can't actually remember how I went down.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2007)

krisskis said:


> Clean up on aisle 3!! You ski hard, you fall hard. Oh well....i'm feeling it today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-gfOhqZHDc
> 
> I have no idea how to upload the video to here...but heres the link. If anyone wants to put the actual video in here, be my guest




looks like the face plant was the fall of choice yesterday.  had a couple myself.

the yelp right before was a nice touch too.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2007)

That was my wipe-out?  That video quality is pretty low and I can't actually remember how I went down.[/QUOTE]

Haha...no that was MY wipeout...looks like faceplants were called for that day.

And that was me yelping...i think i was actually trying to say "oh sh*t"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2007)

roark said:


> Good one!



Wowser...darn snowsnakes..:dunce:


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

krisskis said:


> That was my wipe-out?  That video quality is pretty low and I can't actually remember how I went down.



Haha...no that was MY wipeout...looks like faceplants were called for that day.

And that was me yelping...i think i was actually trying to say "oh sh*t"[/QUOTE]

You took it like a champ, Kris!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Last year's classic:



:lol:  You suck.  ;-)

That was last year's AZ gathering.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great meeting some new AZers.  And as usual, great skiing with the rest of the AZers I've met before.  

I enjoyed Hunter last year.  Seeing more of the mountain yesterday has me pumped to get back there a few times this season.  I like Ike!  Had fun on that run.  Just wish I did more runs on it before lunch.  

Legs felt OK when I woke up.  The knock out punch was ripping out 550 sq ft of parkay floor in two hours this morning.


----------



## ssudha17 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wonderful day at Hunter!!! Hope you are feeling better Kris. Did meet a huge group and then lost a bunch of folks on the slopes!! Wonderful snow and great time with the AZ group. Got to meet some great skiers and get some pointers to work on.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2007)

180 said:


> Uh Brian. Wheres that video of Shea skiing down Minya Konka? It says you got it. Where is it or have you not posted it yet and are working on it? Let me know.



So it was Shea.  I wasn't sure if it was him or Spenser.  I hope to get the video off the camera in a little while, as long as my son cooperates..  As my wife said, I've been running non-stop for a few days now, so I hope you can forgive me for not having it up right away..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2007)

o3jeff said:


> Call him and tell him to get more lifts going over there!;-) I just got back from Sundown and the place was getting packed and they were only running one triple.



You must have left early.  I think I had the other triple running by like 10:30, maybe even earlier...


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  You suck.  ;-)
> 
> That was last year's AZ gathering.



Haha Grassi!! That was a classic...especially from far away we look like twins with the same jackets on!! I do believe mine is a better wipe out though  
I was wondering if you actually got up and ripped out that floor yesterday morning...good job. I feel like i had the crap beat out of me...self medicating with motrin...now if i could just get my xmas tree decorated i will be set.


----------



## krisskis (Dec 15, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Haha...no that was MY wipeout...looks like faceplants were called for that day.
> 
> And that was me yelping...i think i was actually trying to say "oh sh*t"



You took it like a champ, Kris![/QUOTE]


Thanks MRG...when i realized i retained all my appendages, i was cracking up...helmet was up the hill, skis everywhere, snow in my ears...i was a mess....Slug says "holy crap, are you ok??" Sure, i say...."im fabulous!!!" as i shake the snow out of everywhere...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 15, 2007)

krisskis said:


> Haha Grassi!! That was a classic...especially from far away we look like twins with the same jackets on!! I do believe mine is a better wipe out though
> I was wondering if you actually got up and ripped out that floor yesterday morning...good job. I feel like i had the crap beat out of me...self medicating with motrin...now if i could just get my xmas tree decorated i will be set.



the floor had to come out.  floor guy showed up at noon and was done by 3 pm.  did a great job.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 16, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Nope, I'm used to Marc and Justin's conversations by now.  Speaking of that have you watched that video yet?



Unfortunately, yes.  And it was horrible.  Marc is a twisted, disgusting excuse of a human being for recommending this to me.  They weren't even pretty...


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Dec 16, 2007)

Great to see everyone skipping work on Friday.  Loved the face plant video.

I put up a quick TR on a neighboring site:
http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=6049


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You must have left early.  I think I had the other triple running by like 10:30, maybe even earlier...



I left right around 11 and I think the line was just opened.


----------



## 180 (Dec 16, 2007)

bvibert said:


> So it was Shea.  I wasn't sure if it was him or Spenser.  I hope to get the video off the camera in a little while, as long as my son cooperates..  As my wife said, I've been running non-stop for a few days now, so I hope you can forgive me for not having it up right away..




Brian,
Shea is a little anxious, especially after seeing Spencer in a couple already.

Great to see the crowd enjoy my home mountain.  I just got home, still snowing when I left.  What a weekend, they got Clairs, Racers and Upper X Over open today.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2007)

180 said:


> Brian,
> Shea is a little anxious, especially after seeing Spencer in a couple already.
> 
> Great to see the crowd enjoy my home mountain.  I just got home, still snowing when I left.  What a weekend, they got Clairs, Racers and Upper X Over open today.



I hope Shea can wait another day.  I'm almost done, just trying to fit some music and other finishing touches.  I did get some good footage, and I'm even leaving out the part where he falls... 

Getting Claires, Racer's and Upper X Over is really impressive considering how they looked on Friday.  Once again Hunter's snow making power shines.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2007)

180 said:


> Brian,
> Shea is a little anxious, especially after seeing Spencer in a couple already.
> 
> Great to see the crowd enjoy my home mountain.  I just got home, still snowing when I left.  What a weekend, they got Clairs, Racers and Upper X Over open today.





bvibert said:


> I hope Shea can wait another day.  I'm almost done, just trying to fit some music and other finishing touches.  I did get some good footage, and I'm even leaving out the part where he falls...
> 
> Getting Claires, Racer's and Upper X Over is really impressive considering how they looked on Friday.  Once again Hunter's snow making power shines.


He's honestly working on it!  The poor guy was falling asleep at the computer last night after a long day visiting his family.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hunta!!!!!!!!!!*

What a great day Friday....I don't see a thread about it, but what an outing

Austin....make some turns!   How's the face?

Ivanski...is that because you like to ski?

D!  Nice to finally meet...wish you were playing in the lodge

When do we do that again?

And who missed the quad?  Not me.

Oh, and who toke advantage of the flex tix?  $24.95.  What a deal, and what nice people at Potters

And driving home on the thruway...who knew I'd get my doors blown off doing 75...only bad part was on 278...basically 2hours 15 minutes

And does Austin get the most dedicated for a 4 hour run 1 way??????


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> And who missed the quad?  Not me.



I certainly didn't. I wouldn't have been able to go from almost open to close with the HSQ. No quad also preserved the conditions on Ike which was great right up until the end.

Didn't end up meeting you, Brettski. I thought I heard you were there, but we must have been with different groups.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I certainly didn't. I wouldn't have been able to go from almost open to close with the HSQ. No quad also preserved the conditions on Ike which was great right up until the end.



Agreed!



> Didn't end up meeting you, Brettski. I thought I heard you were there, but we must have been with different groups.



Likewise, I didn't end up meeting most of the people there.  Oh well, their loss..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Probably my worst wipeout ever.   I really hope someone caught it on video though...



I didn't think I caught it, but upon further review I found that I did get the beginning of the wipeout on film while I was taping someone else.  I couldn't see the whole thing from my vantage point though...


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I didn't think I caught it, but upon further review I found that I did get the beginning of the wipeout on film while I was taping someone else.  I couldn't see the whole thing from my vantage point though...



That's because Austin slid down 1/3 of the way down Minya Konka out of sight... :lol:


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> D!  Nice to finally meet...wish you were playing in the lodge



Same here!!

Third Rail - Hunter Mountain Base Lodge - January 5th - 4pm to 8pm  
NO SET BREAKS!!!

Last set list...
PEACE, LOVE UNDERSTANDING
WHAT I GOT
US BLUES
HARD DAY'S NIGHT
DANCING IN THE MOONLIGHT
SURRENDER
AMERICAN GIRL
2 TICKETS 
STATESBORO BLUES
NO MATTER WHAT
LATE IN THE EVENING
PLAY THAY FUNKY MUSIC
BURNIN LOVE
SPILL THE WINE 
ONE
ARE YOU GOING TO GO MY WAY 
AEROPLANE
HUSH 
ANTZ MARCHING
GOLDEN ROAD
SOMETHINGS HAPPENING
I KNOW A LITTLE
TEENAGE WEDDING 
SAW HER STANDING THERE 
RED HOT
BRANDY
LONG TRAIN RUNNING
LONG LIVE ROCK
ONE MORE SATURDAY NIGHT
WALKING ON THE SUN
CURESONG
SEMI CHARMED LIFE
LAID
MY OWN WORST ENEMY
SMELLS LIKE TEEN SPIRIT
BETTER MAN
DO YOU FEEL LIKE WE DO
SOUTHBOUND
THESE ARE DAYS
MELLISSA
THE REAL ME
ONE LOVE 
PULLIN MUSSELS FROM A SHELL
GET OFF THIS
SWEET HOME ALABAMA
ROADHOUSE BLUES
SHOOK ME ALL NIGHT LONG
WATCHING THE DETECTIVES
WE'RE AN AMERICAN BAND


----------



## Brettski (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, I didn't end up meeting most of the people there.  Oh well, their loss..




Well, I'm sure....I wanted to meet everyone, but we had to get the kids off to school, so we didn't get on Mountain until 11:00...hell it took me 1/2 hour to get out of West Orange due to the downed trees and power lines

I did get to meet a few people...what a great bunch of skiiers...and listen, stop giving Austin and his rocket powered skis a hard time

Would've been good if we had a big AZ Sign in the lodge...where did everyone hang out after?

Also, we had to leave at 3:00 to get back for the kids....

And my name is still not on the list

Anyone willing to do a Tuesday?  I think the people in the office are looking at 1/8

Oh, and some co-workers went to Belleayre...big mistake...they had to off load at some midstations...at least the got $15 lifts

I don't think I've ever seen hunter with so much open so early before

All in all a great day


----------



## Brettski (Dec 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> Same here!!
> 
> Third Rail - Hunter Mountain Base Lodge - January 5th - 4pm to 8pm
> NO SET BREAKS!!!
> ...




Really!

Now I need to find a cheap place to stay and a reservation a last chance!

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> ...where did everyone hang out after?



In the car, on the way home...

Seriously, a few of us hung around in the lodge while the die-hards (or those who's legs hadn't turned to jelly) finished up.  Once our car-load was done skiing we didn't hang around for very long...


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Really!
> 
> Now I need to find a cheap place to stay and a reservation a last chance!
> 
> Sounds like a plan!



Last Chance... 

Chocolate covered esspresso beans.... mmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Anyone willing to do a Tuesday?  I think the people in the office are looking at 1/8



Not planning on 1/8, but I'll probably be back on MLK Day. Maybe once over Christmas break too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> In the car, on the way home...
> 
> Seriously, a few of us hung around in the lodge while the die-hards (or those who's legs hadn't turned to jelly) finished up.  Once our car-load was done skiing we didn't hang around for very long...



Hey, I had time to crush 3 beers before we got on the road.  And Greg, my tiny bladder thanks you for stopping.  ;-)


----------



## koreshot (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to get a day or two in at Hunter between now and New Years day.

I can do dec 22, 23, 29, 30 and 31.  Hunter locals, what days would you recommend for avoiding the christmas crowds?


----------



## dmc (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm guessing the weekend before Xmas should be OK..


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 17, 2007)

Brettski said:


> What a great day Friday....
> 
> When do we do that again?
> 
> ...



Yeah, let's do that again!

The quad being down really wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. My legs hurt enough by the time I got to F lift anyway.

Flex tickets were a nice deal. That's what I used.

I always have a choice between the GSP and 287 for getting home. Either one is a crap shoot, but the GSP sure was bad Friday night. But sounds like every highway was bad. The advantage of the GSP for me, it dumps me out on the NJ TP and then I can fly. With 287 I am stuck on 206 all the way to Princeton and that isn't fun either.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 17, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Hey, I had time to crush 3 beers before we got on the road.



That's the advantgae of being a rider and not the driver. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> That's the advantgae of being a rider and not the driver. :razz:



Yeah but when I got home I passed out before dinner.  Great skiing with you T.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 17, 2007)

Well since I do all the driving, that all has to wait until I get home

It's scary enough out there...can't wait till Jersey enforces the cell phone law

Thought my Hamstring was healed enough, but was sure sore when I got out of the car...not to mention the back started to act up, and the knee got pretty tweeked slamming into the piles of pow...damn flat light

WHEN CAN I DO THAT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## reefer (Dec 17, 2007)

*Great Time*

Had a great time at Hunter Friday! Great to see so many AZers for the first time and put some faces and names together. Snow was great all day. Tough ride, especially home, just a long way.Wore me out I took the rest of the w/e off! Bad me! I'll have to make it up during the week when the wind calms down...........
Shout out to Greg "the pied piper" for plannig this!
Wa-Loaf for putting up  for over six hours in a car with my buds and me! Not to mention the making me look bad skiing part! This guys is good!
Hawkshot for getting us some early Claires' - thanks for everything Hawk!
2Knees, Powhunter, Johnnypoach, Ta&idaho, great to ski with you madmen! Should have spent more time with you. Hope to some day!
Here's one pic atop the Claires cutover - left to right, reefers gloves, Hawkshot99, Chris, Ta&idaho (this guy skis like the wind also - lawyers.........), Wa-Loaf!


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 17, 2007)

Friday was a great time. It was nice to put some faces to the names. I couldn’t believe how many AZ’ers met up at the fingers. Looking forward to the next outing.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 17, 2007)

reefer said:


> Had a great time at Hunter Friday! Great to see so many AZers for the first time and put some faces and names together. Snow was great all day. Tough ride, especially home, just a long way.Wore me out I took the rest of the w/e off! Bad me! I'll have to make it up during the week when the wind calms down...........
> Shout out to Greg "the pied piper" for plannig this!
> Wa-Loaf for putting up  for over six hours in a car with my buds and me! Not to mention the making me look bad skiing part! This guys is good!
> Hawkshot for getting us some early Claires' - thanks for everything Hawk!
> ...



Hey, what's up w/calling me a troublemaker! I'm not that tricksy


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2007)

reefer said:


> Wa-Loaf for putting up  for over six hours in a car with my buds and me! Not to mention the making me look bad skiing part! This guys is good!



Ha, you guys were a blast! I'd do it again. And thanks, but everyone was really good. It's great to ski with so many awesome skiers.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

reefer said:


> Wa-Loaf for putting up  for over six hours in a car with my buds and me! Not to mention the making me look bad skiing part! This guys is good!
> 
> Ta&idaho (this guy skis like the wind also - lawyers.........)





wa-loaf said:


> Ha, you guys were a blast! I'd do it again. And thanks, but everyone was really good. It's great to ski with so many awesome skiers.



Ta&idaho and wa-loaf were two of the skiers that went to Hunter that I haven't skied with yet. Both these guys *rip*. The few runs I did with the (2knees/powhunter/jonnypoach) and the (reefer/wa-loaf/Ta&idaho) crews before lunch were some of my favorites. Ripping up Minya and Cliff/Ike with them was *fun!*


----------



## reefer (Dec 17, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Hey, what's up w/calling me a troublemaker! I'm not that tricksy



It all pertained to that post "should I stay or should I go" thing with Mr. Evil. Only joking around of course. Glad to meet you, even though it was quick, glad to see you and guys out there. We'll have to hitch up again some time and take a few runs. There was so many AZers around my head was spinning.............I'll look for any event postings and you do the same. I'm heading form Route 2 north on 91 all the time and would gladly share a ride with the Evils'......................


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 17, 2007)

reefer said:


> It all pertained to that post "should I stay or should I go" thing with Mr. Evil. Only joking around of course. Glad to meet you, even though it was quick, glad to see you and guys out there. We'll have to hitch up again some time and take a few runs. There was so many AZers around my head was spinning.............I'll look for any event postings and you do the same. I'm heading form Route 2 north on 91 all the time and would gladly share a ride with the Evils'......................



I'm just joshin' ya... besides, I am a bit of an instigator...  I'll keep a lookout!


----------



## ta&idaho (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ta&idaho and wa-loaf were two of the skiers that went to Hunter that I haven't skied with yet. Both these guys *rip*. The few runs I did with the (2knees/powhunter/jonnypoach) and the (reefer/wa-loaf/Ta&idaho) crews before lunch were some of my favorites. Ripping up Minya and Cliff/Ike with them was *fun!*



Thanks for the kind words!  I spent all day telling myself I needed to learn how to charge the zipper line like you eastcoasters (although my back spent all day saturday telling me otherwise).


----------



## Brettski (Dec 18, 2007)

ta&idaho said:


> Thanks for the kind words!  I spent all day telling myself I needed to learn how to charge the zipper line like you eastcoasters (although my back spent all day saturday telling me otherwise).



What zipper?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

I finally got the video done.  I'm not all that happy with how it turned out, but hey, at least I made it. 

I apologize that the credits are very hard to read at the end, you can see them better on the higher res version.

*Higher Res ~31MB*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_JCRZkR_0I


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I finally got the video done. I'm not all that happy with how it turned out, but hey, at least I made it.
> 
> I apologize that the credits are very hard to read at the end, you can see them better on the higher res version, which is uploading now, I'll post the link tomorrow...


 

Hey, you didn't get any footage of me! Looks like we're going to have to do it all over again.:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hey, you didn't get any footage of me! Looks like we're going to have to do it all over again.:smash:



Maybe if you were out skiing instead of hanging out in the lodge all day I would have been able to get some footage... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Maybe if you were out skiing instead of hanging out in the lodge all day I would have been able to get some footage... :roll:



Seriously, andy is in the lodge taking conference calls and then expects you to follow him around taking footage to commemorate his day.  What nerve...  ;-)

Good seeing you again andy.  Let's use those Big Lift Cards often this season.  :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 19, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Seriously, andy is in the lodge taking conference calls and then expects you to follow him around taking footage to commemorate his day. What nerve... ;-)
> 
> Good seeing you again andy. Let's use those Big Lift Cards often this season. :beer:


 

Hey, I'm happy to say that conference call came out on the slopes with me. That was a first, skiing and working at the same time. Can't complain though, the agreement with my boss was that if I join the conference call, I don't have to use a vacation day! Couldn't argue with that.


----------



## 180 (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I finally got the video done.  I'm not all that happy with how it turned out, but hey, at least I made it.
> 
> I apologize that the credits are very hard to read at the end, you can see them better on the higher res version, which is uploading now, I'll post the link tomorrow...
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, there will be one happy 11 year old tonight (Shea)!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

180 said:


> Thank you so much, there will be one happy 11 year old tonight (Shea)!



No problem.  I'm just sorry that I didn't get any of Spencer this time, I know he was looking forward to it too...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

You caught my wipe out after the group meet. :-D

I unbuckled my boots while we were all standing there and forgot about it as we skied off. :smash:


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome Brian, thanks for the vid!!!! I've got some of Tim, Sudah and a couple others, I just haven't had any time to put it up yet.... Maybe tonight if no Sundown.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You caught my wipe out after the group meet. :-D
> 
> I unbuckled my boots while we were all standing there and forgot about it as we skied off. :smash:



That was you?  I was wondering who that was.  I thought about editing it out, but I was too lazy to cut up that clip..


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You caught my wipe out after the group meet. :-D
> 
> I unbuckled my boots while we were all standing there and forgot about it as we skied off. :smash:



I was trying to figure out who that was....


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That was you?  I was wondering who that was.  I thought about editing it out, but I was too lazy to cut up that clip..



Just checked out the hi-res. Definitely me. And it's the only video you got of me . . .


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I finally got the video done.  I'm not all that happy with how it turned out, but hey, at least I made it.
> 
> I apologize that the credits are very hard to read at the end, you can see them better on the higher res version, which is uploading now, I'll post the link tomorrow...
> 
> ...



Awesome! Great job Brian. You definitely captured the spirit of the day. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Just checked out the hi-res. Definitely me. And it's the only video you got of me . . .



I tried to get as many people as I could.  Unfortunately most of the AZers were much faster than I was, so a lot of the footage is of the folks that ski a a more human like pace. 

I was just happy that I got as many of you guys coming down from the meeting spot as I did..


----------



## severine (Dec 19, 2007)

You totally changed the music from the last time I saw it!  Nice job!  Sorry you had to stay up so late to finish it.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

severine said:


> You totally changed the music from the last time I saw it!  Nice job!  Sorry you had to stay up so late to finish it.



Yeah, this was actually the music that I had originally picked out before going off on another tangent.  The other idea was kinda cool, I might still try to put together the other version just for fun..


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2007)

nice work brian.  appreciate the time and effort.

The two huck-leberries.  Austin and DH04 i presume.  How do you walk after dropping 12 feet or so onto such a flat surface?  You guys are freakin nuts.

cant believe how many people were at the original meeting spot. 

good work on the earlier part where you sped it up catching a bunch of people at once.  Its interesting to see all the different styles of skiing.  Some prefer the short radius, some the gs turns and a couple just dont turn.  mustve been austin.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> The two huck-leberries.  Austin and DH04 i presume.  How do you walk after dropping 12 feet or so onto such a flat surface?  You guys are freakin nuts.



I'm a teenager and don't weigh anything.  DH04 on the other hand, I don't know.  He's probably just nuts.

cant believe how many people were at the original meeting spot. 



2knees said:


> good work on the earlier part where you sped it up catching a bunch of people at once.  Its interesting to see all the different styles of skiing.  Some prefer the short radius, some the gs turns and a couple just dont turn.  mustve been austin.



Probably Koreshot too.  I turn every once in a while...

Edit:  That actually was Koreshot not me, (I went by to the right at the very beginning)

BTW: So when are you getting up to MRG?  The bumps are amazing right now.  You would be in heaven.  (yes, I will keep heckling you until you finally make the trip)


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

Pat looking rad on the bump skis starting at 1:58. Makes the crouching tiger that follows him look particularly lame... :roll:  Austin - you can see the start of your infamous Minya wipe-out at 2:32.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> The two huck-leberries.  Austin and DH04 i presume.  How do you walk after dropping 12 feet or so onto such a flat surface?  You guys are freakin nuts.



Actually I am not walking very well after that. I got the riot act from my knee surgeon yesterday. I went in to see him because I haven’t been able to put pressure on the knee I had scoped. He told me I need to learn how to take it easy. He wasn’t amused when I told him to schedule me for a second scope after ski season because I don’t know how to take it easy :smile:


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Actually I am not walking very well after that. I got the riot act from my knee surgeon yesterday. I went in to see him because I haven’t been able to put pressure on the knee I had scoped. He told me I need to learn how to take it easy. He wasn’t amused when I told him to schedule me for a second scope after ski season because I don’t know how to take it easy :smile:



Are you and 2knees related?


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 19, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm a teenager and don't weigh anything.  DH04 on the other hand, I don't know.  He's probably just nuts.



I may not be a teenager anymore but I sure as hell feel like one when I slap a pair of skis to the bottom of my feet. But you are right I probably am nuts


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 19, 2007)

Brian thanks for taking to time for this vid. I love how we are all skiing at what looks like 90mph leaving the meeting place. I was like damn we are fast!!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

downhill04 said:


> Brian thanks for taking to time for this vid. I love how we are all skiing at what looks like 90mph leaving the meeting place. I was like damn we are fast!!



I was hoping you guys were going to leave in a bigger group, or at least not spaced so far apart.  The resulting clip is a bit slow in spots, but I didn't want to cut it up for continuity sake.  Speeding it up helps move it along and matches the music better anyway..

Glad you guys are liking it!

It's too bad that the day was somewhat overcast which made for some dark and/or grainy shots.  It didn't help that I had a giant finger print on the lens the entire time either. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Glad you guys are liking it!
> 
> It's too bad that the day was somewhat overcast which made for some dark and/or grainy shots.  It didn't help that I had a giant finger print on the lens the entire time either. :smash:



Bah...It looks great. And again, it captured the vibe nicely.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 19, 2007)

The best part about Hunter on the 14th was that Eric "Hojo" Hjorleifson made a surprise appearance.  I had no idea he was an AZer.












Oh wait... that was Austin.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 19, 2007)

teenager is a state of mind


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the credits at the end on who was there!  Nice vid


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I turn every once in a while...
> 
> *yeah i know, quite well actually.  just bustin your stones. *
> 
> BTW: So when are you getting up to MRG?  The bumps are amazing right now.  You would be in heaven.  (yes, I will keep heckling you until you finally make the trip)



Jan 11 on the mrg thing.  cant wait.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> Jan 11 on the mrg thing.  cant wait.



Nice.  I should be there.


----------



## dmc (Dec 19, 2007)

The video..

Firstly...  I was glad to make the video - as the sole representation of snowboarders... 

Second.... Clutch friggin rocks...  well done...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2007)

dmc said:


> The video..
> 
> Firstly...  I was glad to make the video - as the sole representation of snowboarders...
> 
> Second.... Clutch friggin rocks...  well done...



I was glad I was finally able to get a little footage of you boarding too.  I had to work quickly to get the camera out just to get as much as I did.

I'm not a big music person, but I heard Clutch's 10001110101 on Sirius a bunch of times and thought it was pretty kick ass and that some of their stuff might be good for skiing vids.  So when searching for instruementals I grabbed WYSIWYG.  I plan on trying some of their other stuff as well.  Look for a longer cut of WYSIWYG in a future movie too, I originally had it earmarked to use in my season video that I haven't gotten around to finishing...


----------



## dmc (Dec 19, 2007)

I have Clutch in the rotation on the IPod when I ride...

1000111010 rocks...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Vid guys - nice skiing too  !!!


----------



## 180 (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No problem.  I'm just sorry that I didn't get any of Spencer this time, I know he was looking forward to it too...



SPencer was okay with it, he wanted Shea to be the family star.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2007)

I just don't believe it!

I never even skied with Brian last Friday...I think I saw him once and said hello.

And he still got a clip of me skiing!


!@#$% papparazzi!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I just don't believe it!
> 
> I never even skied with Brian last Friday...I think I saw him once and said hello.
> 
> ...



You must be getting old.  I skied with you a few times, enough for you to give me a tip on what to work on... 

I guess I did a good job of keeping the camera work un-intrusive..


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

check out 180 at 3:22 or so as he comes out of that line.  He is so balanced and forward pressured that he is working mainly the front half of his ski in that funky turn line that was so hard to hit correctly.  Greg, you want to see what shin pressure looks like, that is it right there.  He is one hell of a skier.  I can only dream of pulling that off.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> check out 180 at 3:22 or so as he comes out of that line.  He is so balanced and forward pressured that he is working mainly the front half of his ski in that funky turn line that was so hard to hit correctly.  Greg, you want to see what shin pressure looks like, that is it right there.  He is one hell of a skier.  I can only dream of pulling that off.



Trust me. I've been watching that part a few times. I can only imagine the level of skier Shea and Spencer will become when pops skis like that.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> Trust me. I've been watching that part a few times. I can only imagine the level of skier Shea and Spencer will become when pops skis like that.



How about the level of skier they are now?  They'll both rip by me like I'm standing still already as it is!


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> How about the level of skier they are now?  They'll both rip by me like I'm standing still already as it is!



I know. Kinda puts things in perspective, don't it? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

Greg said:


> I know. Kinda puts things in perspective, don't it? :lol:



Kinda makes me feel like a gaper...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> check out 180 at 3:22 or so as he comes out of that line.  He is so balanced and forward pressured that he is working mainly the front half of his ski in that funky turn line that was so hard to hit correctly.  Greg, you want to see what shin pressure looks like, that is it right there.  He is one hell of a skier.  I can only dream of pulling that off.



Nice to see you guys appreciate what great skiing is.

Alan stays on the balls of his feet like no other skier I know.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You must be getting old.  I skied with you a few times, enough for you to give me a tip on what to work on...
> 
> I guess I did a good job of keeping the camera work un-intrusive..



Oh yeah...the pole thing.

Sneak.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Nice to see you guys appreciate what great skiing is.




lol, i spend more time studying bump videos than i ever did studying academics.  I think i can pick out the contenders from the pretenders.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Oh yeah...the pole thing.
> 
> Sneak.



Yeah, the pole thing.  Which I thank you for, even if it seems like I get defensive about your critiques.  Just my nature I guess.  I tried to be more conscious about my hands and poles the rest of the day and I think I was doing a much better job last night in the bumps.  I realized at one point that I was mostly just flicking the wrist on each plant instead of moving the whole arm.  I was also doing a lot less of the double plants and the multiple plants per turn thing.  At least I was in my mind...


----------



## jack97 (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> check out 180 at 3:22 or so as he comes out of that line.  He is so balanced and forward pressured that he is working mainly the front half of his ski in that funky turn line that was so hard to hit correctly.  Greg, you want to see what shin pressure looks like, that is it right there.  He is one hell of a skier.  I can only dream of pulling that off.





JimG. said:


> Nice to see you guys appreciate what great skiing is.
> 
> Alan stays on the balls of his feet like no other skier I know.




IMO thats one of the keys.... staying on the balls. Over at epic, I heard an oldie but goodie on getting the hip forward.... try squeezing the cheeks together (i'm not talking about the cheeks on the face) imagine trying to hold a $100 bill between the crack. The muscle contraction forces the hip forward. 

Another thing I noticed is the boots, 180 looks like they are flexed more. This is something I adjusted last season; getting the cuff more forward and dialed in a softer flex. It feels like I'm getting more control on the front and can make a faster turn.


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> Jan 11 on the mrg thing.  cant wait.



Are you going alone on Jan. 11 or would you be up for skiing with some AZers?  I haven't hit MRG this year yet but I should be available to ski it in early Jan.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Are you going alone on Jan. 11 or would you be up for skiing with some AZers?  I haven't hit MRG this year yet but I should be available to ski it in early Jan.



i'm always up for skiing with people.  Would love to get a chance to follow you around that place.  you dont mind giving the tour do you?


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm always up for skiing with people.  Would love to get a chance to follow you around that place.  you dont mind giving the tour do you?



Of course I don't mind.  I'd love to.  Let's do it!


----------



## reefer (Dec 20, 2007)

If you guys are serious about MRG 1/11 I'm in! My buddy Chris probably will not resisit either! I'll be looking for it on the trip and event forum............................


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2007)

jack97 said:


> IMO thats one of the keys.... staying on the balls. Over at epic, I heard an oldie but goodie on getting the hip forward.... try squeezing the cheeks together (i'm not talking about the cheeks on the face) imagine trying to hold a $100 bill between the crack. The muscle contraction forces the hip forward.



I like this family friendly way of putting this.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, the pole thing.  Which I thank you for, even if it seems like I get defensive about your critiques.  Just my nature I guess.  I tried to be more conscious about my hands and poles the rest of the day and I think I was doing a much better job last night in the bumps.  I realized at one point that I was mostly just flicking the wrist on each plant instead of moving the whole arm.  I was also doing a lot less of the double plants and the multiple plants per turn thing.  At least I was in my mind...



I'm glad to see you've used all these videos you guys take to some good...yes that's you.

Don't reach too much with your arm...it should be more in the wrist. And you don't need 2-3 touches per turn.

And try not to associate "plant" with "pole". Use "touch" instead.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Another thing I noticed is the boots, 180 looks like they are flexed more. This is something I adjusted last season; getting the cuff more forward and dialed in a softer flex. It feels like I'm getting more control on the front and can make a faster turn.



Ankle=balance.

I talk about fore/aft flex alot when discussing boots. I believe alot of skiers choose boots that are too stiff.

Lateral flex bad...fore/aft flex good.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I finally got the video done.  I'm not all that happy with how it turned out, but hey, at least I made it.
> 
> I apologize that the credits are very hard to read at the end, you can see them better on the higher res version.
> 
> ...



This gathering seems like a million years ago now, but I rewatched this video again for the first time since a few days after it was posted. Really cool. I forgot how much fun that day was. A ton of AZers!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

It would be nice if we could do a weekend gathering at Hunter sometime this season..For me Hunter isn't worth a vacation day..lol..doh


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It would be nice if we could do a weekend gathering at Hunter sometime this season..For me Hunter isn't worth a vacation day..lol..doh



You don't want to spend a day there, but a weekend is ok? [insert head scratching smilie here]


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> You don't want to spend a day there, but a weekend is ok? [insert head scratching smilie here]



Weekends aren't that bad..you just have to start early..no 10:00AM Greg starts..lol


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Weekends aren't that bad..you just have to start early..no 10:00AM Greg starts..lol



Misunderstood, I thought you meant you wanted an overnight and 2 days of skiing Hunter.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Weekends aren't that bad..you just have to start early..no 10:00AM Greg starts..lol



Does it really matter? You run out of gas after about 2 hours anyway. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Does it really matter? You run out of gas after about 2 hours anyway. :lol:




Haha...just ragging on you man..At Blue mountain on a few crowded weekends..I quit after 2 hours when the crowds become unbearable..not due to lack of gas..


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha...just ragging on you man..At Blue mountain on a few crowded weekends..I quit after 2 hours when the crowds become unbearable..not due to lack of gas..



I'm just bustin' too, but I do recall a lot of early afternoon stops during your little jaunt in Vermont last month. What up wit dat? :blink: Like madskier says, "gotta go till the final shot is fired..."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm just bustin' too, but I do recall a lot of early afternoon stops during your little jaunt in Vermont last month. What up wit dat? :blink: Like madskier says, "gotta go till the final shot is fired..."



Because I start my day at 8:00AM and don't stop..I like empty early runs..and getting lots of laps in before the masses descend..If I skied in a large group stopping at the middle of the run to film and stopping at the bottom to wait for the slowpokes..I'd last longer..but I like to ski nonstop..and when I'm beat..I'm beat....I go by the old poker adage..quit when your ahead and cash in your chips..to avoid getting myself injured on that..."Last run" at 3:55PM in flat light..


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Because I start my day at 8:00AM and don't stop..I like empty early runs..and getting lots of laps in before the masses descend..If I skied in a large group stopping at the middle of the run to film and stopping at the bottom to wait for the slowpokes..I'd last longer..but I like to ski nonstop..and when I'm beat..I'm beat....I go by the old poker adage..quit when your ahead and cash in your chips..to avoid getting myself injured on that..."Last run" at 3:55PM in flat light..



I stand corrected then. You truly are radical.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I stand corrected then. You truly are radical.




Hell yeah..I skied 8 runs off the 6-pack at Blue mountain in 56 minutes..8400 vert..I love it..go go go go..can't nobody take my pride..can't nobody slow me down..oh no..I've got to keep on moving..

O.K. time to bump some old threads..Yeah..


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> can't nobody take my pride..can't nobody slow me down..oh no..I've got to keep on moving..



I think you mean 'aint nothin gonna break my stride'


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I think you mean 'aint nothin gonna break my stride'




In the 80s song yes...not in the sampled P.Diddy..MA$E version..circa 1997


----------



## JimG. (May 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Because I start my day at 8:00AM and don't stop..I like empty early runs..and getting lots of laps in before the masses descend..If I skied in a large group stopping at the middle of the run to film and stopping at the bottom to wait for the slowpokes..I'd last longer..but I like to ski nonstop..and when I'm beat..I'm beat....I go by the old poker adage..quit when your ahead and cash in your chips..to avoid getting myself injured on that..."Last run" at 3:55PM in flat light..



wimp


----------



## 180 (May 20, 2008)

I agree Jim, real skiers stay till the end.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

180 said:


> I agree Jim, real skiers stay till the end.



Real skiers are there for opening bell..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Real skiers are there for opening bell..



As much as I hate agreeing with him I have to here. I've never understood why people would rather stay in bed when they can ski what is usually (Except sometimes in spring) the best snow of the day. Trails are uncrowded as are liftlines. Plus when you get to the mountain theres great parking to be had and not alot of people in the cafeteria. 

I'm always ther 7:45 at the latest.


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

I'm in no rush to get out unless there's a dump or the chance of a corn cycle..

Even out west...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm in no rush to get out unless there's a dump or the chance of a corn cycle..
> 
> Even out west...



At Jackson Hole I'm in line for first Gondola 25 minutes before it opens..when it's not a powder day...

Blue mountain opens at 7:30AM on a weekend and I'm there at 7:10AM..and I have perfected the art of throwing down my skis and stepping into them in less than 8 seconds..I take my skiing seriously..and I like having empty early AM runs in..


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I take my skiing seriously



No you don't. You quit at noon. :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I take my skiing seriously..and I like having empty early AM runs in..



thats probably what separates me from most here...

I don't take it too seriously...  

It's just something I do...  Like trail running or mountain biking..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> No you don't. You quit at noon. :lol:



:flame:


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> thats probably what separates me from most here...
> 
> I don't take it too seriously...
> 
> It's just something I do...  Like trail running or mountain biking..



Thanks for the thread idea.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/28391-how-seriously-do-you-take-skiing.html


----------



## 180 (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Real skiers are there for opening bell..



Pardon me, I do both.


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2008)

180 said:


> Pardon me, I do both.


 

You do real skiers and opening bells? :lol:


----------

